# Motorcycles an Gardening



## goldmike (Jan 30, 2013)

Any one here into motorcycles an or Gardening LOl . :mrgreen: I love my motorcycles and fresh veggies from my garden . I live in north Alabama but I'm from California , Love it here in Alabama it's beautiful an real estate is very cheap in comparison to where I'm from . i also make beer do fabrication ( metal fab) wood working an make a modest living painting an doing home repairs. The forum is very nice filled with great info . I think I'll be reading for some time before try any of the methods for extracting an refining any of the 4 trash cans full of gold bearing computer old phone an bunches of other stuff. I'm a person who likes to read an get knowledge . On occasion I even make a few $$ with my hobbies  .


----------



## denim (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and a big hello from Concord, CA. Good to hear that you plan on doing some(hopefully a lot) of studying before jumping into this. There is plenty to learn. When you feel you have learned enough to start the members here will be glad to answer your questions. If you have not done so yet you should read the book by C.M Hoke. It is a treasure trove of knowledge and a MUST READ for any aspiring refiner. This book by Hoke is available on the forum in the signature line of some of the members. Don't have the time right now to find it for you but can later. Best of luck to you mate!


----------



## goldmike (Jan 30, 2013)

denim said:


> Sorry about the multiple posts. Don't know what happened


LOl Denim it happens I'm no expert with on line forums either. The moderators will fix it when they get to it .  Seems like a great bunch of people here as long as you do your home work before you say ... HELP HELP !! I plan on ordering the book you suggested very soon . Believe it or not I have lived in Concord California many years ago I think it was 1977 ? back when my self an my wife were very young  My home town is Oakland California but last time I was there like 7 years ago I was not very pleased with my old stomping grounds. back in the day I could walk in Oakland an feel safe , but those days are long gone  glad to meet you denim ... Mike


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 30, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=16555


----------



## goldmike (Jan 30, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=16555


Thank you sir !


----------



## butcher (Feb 3, 2013)

Mike,
Welcome to the forum, I would just like to remind you of our forum rules on the use of language;
I noticed one of your posts the words were getting a bit salty like a sailor fresh off the ship.
Granny reading our forum would appreciate your not talking like a sailor on her forum she likes all of us nice respectable young men and we would not want to give her a bad impression of ourselves. :lol:

Joking aside we do have rules, and we do take them seriously.

I love both motorcycles and gardening and mess around with both.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## goldmike (Feb 4, 2013)

butcher said:


> Mike,
> Welcome to the forum, I would just like to remind you of our forum rules on the use of language;
> I noticed one of your posts the words were getting a bit salty like a sailor fresh off the ship.
> Granny reading our forum would appreciate your not talking like a sailor on her forum she likes all of us nice respectable young men and we would not want to give her a bad impression of ourselves. :lol:
> ...


Ok I'll watch it Butcher  I may have been drinking one too many glasses of wine ..


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2013)

I was wondering if you would wake up with a headache, Thanks mike.

I have a bike I bought for 400 dollars in almost new shape with very low miles, 1981 Yamaha 750 Virago, I need to work on the starter motor and gears, I have had it sitting here for over a year, one of my many projects I need to get to, one of these days, well it still too cold to plant tomato's maybe I need to think about working on the motorbike, after I finish cutting up some fire wood.


----------



## goldmike (Feb 5, 2013)

butcher said:


> I was wondering if you would wake up with a headache, Thanks mike.
> 
> I have a bike I bought for 400 dollars in almost new shape with very low miles, 1981 Yamaha 750 Virago, I need to work on the starter motor and gears, I have had it sitting here for over a year, one of my many projects I need to get to, one of these days, well it still too cold to plant tomato's maybe I need to think about working on the motorbike, after I finish cutting up some fire wood.


The Early Virago is a very comfortable an dependable motorcycle Butcher. The starter I believe is a Nipendinso and not hard to fix. Check out your local motorcycle salvage you can pick one up for little or nothing. Here is something interesting you may like to take a look at Hum the link is not showing up ..just google pipeburn varago an you will see several interesting varagos Good luck on the bike . My current project is a 1974 sx 650 yamaha picked it up for $200 but not putting any real $$ into it until I get the title straightened out. I have it running an have ridden it a few times but last time out a police officer pulled me over an warned me to get it tagged an insured  . He kinda knows me an has escorted home after stopping me for going 40 in a 25 on my modified riding mower  I'm kind of a character here in my neighborhood an the neighbors shake their heads when seeing me blast down the street on one of my toys ,but tolerate me because I fix their riding mowers for free LOL


----------

